# IUI Girls Part 122



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, lots of love &


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Canders - you bet me to it 

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!

2ww Baby Makers 

         

Loobylu
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

      

Moomin

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Sair
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh god yooooooooo lot, tooooooooooooo much 
i cant possibly catch up in the time frame i have so loads of hugs, snogs, slobbers etc to EVERYONE and a special special  for catwoman.like holly am hanging on tight for you 

thanks for everyones kind words - dh is ok, really taken it well (and he's all better from his nasty throat )he's gone into work today for sloicitors meeting and is currently having lunch with his team at the pub so he's been able to say a proper goodbye. he's already started making contacts and getting the word around so hopefully things'll come together soon. havent spoken to him yet so dont know what the redundancy package is yet..

no adoption news yet, got excited this morning when an envelope plopped (in a jilly-like manner lol) on the mat, but it wasnt what i hoped. maybe tomorrow  i went and got some more adoption bks from the library in the hope that it'll be a good omen 

mad weekend coming up,off to bexhill on sea this avo for my bro's private view of his new exhibition tonight, a casino night at friends tomoz and watching bro-in-law go karting on sun....am knacked already before we've started!

love y'all       

have good weekends everyone


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

No worries Julie  

Erica - I'm so sorry that you're having such a run of horrible stuff right now. You and your team are worth a thousand of those overblown managers.  Tell them they can stick it up their     As for how you got through losing your Dad and then shortly after being mugged .... that would have sent the sanest person    You are incredibly strong.  What an awful thing to experience.  Just reading it gave me the shivers.  Can't believe they never got them... I believe in Karma so if they haven't got what they deserved by now - it won't be long in coming and I'm sure it will be nothing less than they deserve   

KJ - really refreshing to hear that DH's ex company are handling things professionally.  So often you hear of people being badly treated at these times.      for tomorrow's post being the right Jillyplopping envelope   Have a great weekend - sounds like it will be!!

H xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

hi all
Sorry all about me post but so need help. I am on day 17 after basting having taken Menopur and trigger. I tested neg on day 14 then there was the faintest possible pink circle on Respons kit yesterday and very definate line on First Response today!!!! Does it mean I havea BFP? I am still shaking as darent think it could be true. Please help I trust you lot more than any dr. Thanks x x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh my god ......... So scared and excited and still not quite convinced it can be true. Will buy another test tomorrow thanks and will pop back later to catch up with everyones news. Too excirted to concentrate at the mo!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Tomsmummy 
Like the girls said a line is a line so I think congratulations are in order
      
Love n   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!

Tommysmummy-I am getting a little bit too excited for ya    really hope your dream is confirmed when you re test


                     

Keep us posted

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Im so sorry your having a bad time lately,and I was truly shocked to read your story about the mugging,I think its one of those things we all fear and never expect it to happen,you deserve extra love today hunny                           



Hope you all have a fab weekend-I will keep popping on to check on you all!!!

Kellyx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right.
Now stop being so lovely to me cos it's making me cry   
I'm a very emotional   at the moment. I only told the mugging story cos of Manda's poor father in law. My sis has just texted saying she knows how hard this is for me at the moment & how she feels bad. That's upset me even more & I feel a right miserable cow for not being totally over the moon 
Anyway go back to taking the pi** & making me laugh I, like many others need a good giggle.
And sometime over the weekend I'll get a lovely new niece or nephew to tell you about   & I can't wait although will probably shed a few tears.

Kj - Weekend sounds hectic but great fun   Hope THAT letter jillyPLOPS through your door tomorrow   
Julie - You always say the loveliest & the right things    
Holly -  for the new thread & your very kind words. You are a special lady. Love the idea of Karma.  
Jilly - Don't go soft on me Chrissie   think about my Fred!! Wish I was computer minded & could post a pic for you all to see. I'm sure the others wouldn't laugh at my baby!! Now go do some more cleaning or buy some knee pads   Beware of bar stools.
Kelly - You have a great weekend too. Haven't had time to look at the menu for the meet yet..........hope there isn't a deadline   Sorry but have been busy at work & then the way you lot   I've had to read through 20 odd pages!!

Haven't forgotten that I need to reply to your pm's but it will be tomorrow   I've been on here more than I should today but have really missed you all & working my   off I think I deserved the break!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - I knew it was going to be ok!  So many ladies get negs then positives and you're just one of them!  Well done      Really great to read some good news!!  Everything crossed for the next test and scan  

Erica - don't worry about replying to my pm - that's not why I sent it!  How exciting with new little family member on it's way!!

H xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Tomsmummy OMG ive got tears in my eyes...congrats and yep a line is a line in my book xxxx

Erika big hug honey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its a jilly*flap * 

erika 
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj
Don't mention Jillys flaps           

  back at ya!!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh how rude erika  - i wasnt thinking those sort of flaps at all. trust you to drag us into the gutter  this is the IUI girls you know, we have a reputation to uphold, being the 4th most popular board on FF


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie & Holly - Big loves to you both    I know that's not why you sent them but I WANT to catch up with your news too. You are my buddys after all.
Jilly - S*d you though, can't be  to read eh!   
Kj - Funny how you got that little Miss Innocent    & there's lower levels than the gutter you know & I just know we can reach them!!

Anyway girls my little baby Fred is coming up 14, looks like a teddy bear & weighs about 4lb. He's sooooooooo cute. Sent Jilly a pic & she has done nothing but laugh since. Then she remarked that owners generally look like there pets. Small, cute, loving I can cope with that but not so sure about hairy   
Anyway Jilly responded with a pic of her feathered baby Eric & yes she's right owners are like there pets although I think his big red beak is natural whereas hers is down to too much    if you know what I mean.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

IUI girls reputations..
            
Enough said!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Where did you get her photo from Julie?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaaahhhh Jillypopspoosplops it's good to be back
               

Love ya


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah we do.
You & your red beak         

xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right ladies I'm off        
Hope you have a fantastic weekend & hopefully I'll squeeze a post or 2 in tomorrow morning   
Love &    to you all bestest girls & special     for Catwoman, thinking of you.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

You lot have had me in stitches this afternoon. Just saying goodbye for today.   

Tommysmummy      - I know it's a positive. Let us know asap xxxxxxxxx

Catwoman, thinking of you my lovelyxxx

BYe BYe jilly, you around tomorrow??


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Not true- sorry I called you Jillycoughs- when you had a cold!!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Tomsmummy - great news!  Congratulations on your BFP!

Hope everyone has a fab weekend.

Just got a phone call from my teaching assistant to tell me that 2 of my little class ended up in A & E today cos daft supply teacher (old, fat, smelly lady) had them skipping round the hall with ropes at the same time as trying to catch bean bags!!! They're only 5 year olds!! Poor little loves!

2 had mega bad collision & both had nosebleeds & cuts & huge egg like bumps on their heads!  The little boy had to have 3 stitches in his chin!

Bloody middleclass parents brought them back to school in the afternoon cos needed to go back to work - the little lad had had injections & stitches & the girl had a huge egg on her head & they both have to go to after school club til 6pm tonight!!!!  Still, they do live in nice 5 bed houses!  Makes me mad - don't know how bloody lucky they are to have kids!!    

Sorry, rant over!

Good news - we will get 1 fully funded ivf go on the nhs as long as I get 2 consecutive months of FSH below 15 - wheat grass tablets here I come!!  Should be at top of list in early spring, so hopefully do our frosty first & if it doesn't work will have 1 more go.  Hurrah!!!

Erica - hope you ok honey, not read earlier posts but sounds bad anyway!

Jilly - hope they've not been ganging up on you again!  Think you should send some of your locals round! 

Thanks to everyone for lovely PMs - you are such fab lovely people!

Feeling a bit more positive today - DH & I had deep & meaningful chat, poor love he's absolutely gutted too.  We will be parents - even if we have to beg, borrow or steal a baby!!!!

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess,
Great that you have a plan and that you can get a free go on the NHS. It's good you can talk it all through with your DH- mine won't have any deep and meaningful conversations about anything!! I'm sure your dreams will come true one day soon.

Tomsmummy- great news on your BFP!! Congratulations! If I were you I would go out and buy 10 tests tomorrow just to make sure. BUt you can't get a false +ve can you?

Well, I'm off on hols tomorrow so will check up on you all when I get back. Off to Dubai for some sun. It's forecast snow here next week so think yourself lucky living in England!!! When I get back I'm straight into IVF.
Good luck for all those testing soon,
Sarah
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tomsmummy - Congratulations on your BFP,       

Jess - that's good news about your one go on the NHS.         

How much chatting have you lot done today.  It has taken me ages to catch up.  Well at least it is Friday, 2 days of doing nothing!  Well apart from our next scan and having an appointment to have my hair done.  Thought I would treat myself to a bit of pampering!

Had a very sad day at work today as it was my last day, leaving behind so many good friends, my email address book has doubled today, did manage not to shed tear, but we are all going out for a meal on 3.11.05 (The Last Supper) and I am sure there will be loads of tears that night.  Had a really soft teddy bear from one of my supervisors who said it was for me for now, but when I am pregnant it has to be for the nursery...... could have cried!

Well off to clear up tea things.  Will pop on tomrrow to let you all know how our next scan goes.

Have good one, lets hope it is   and not


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess-glad to here about the nhs,and poor liitie ones,what are their parents like

tomsmummy-congratulations    

moomin-good for you,abit of pampering..lovely..sorry to read you had a sad day

well had my second scan for foillies(am on ivf if any of you did'nt know)and have 10 yippeeee,three of them are abit smaller than the others but the nurse did not seem that worried and said they should get bigger.on my first scan i had four,so was not expecting them to say 10 today and for them to be at the same size(apart from three of them).so egg collection is going to wednesday.

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow cant believe how much you all chat. have just read all your post but dont know where to start with personals, what I do know is you make me laugh and you make me cry with all your posts and even if I havent quite got to know you all yet you have helped keep me sane . i woulsd have to get a notebook and start making notes!!! Anyhow just wanted to say thanks for all your good wishes and I shall be testing tomorrow and let you know as just cant believe it is really happening.
hope you all have a great weekend x  x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there


Just a quick one as there is just too much chatting and I can't keep up!

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to Jess - it had sounded really hopeful, so I'm so sorry it didn't work this time.  Good to hear you can have 1 NHS go though and that you can try with the frostie too. Hope you're okay and taking it easy. 

Catwoman too - I hope you're okay and that if it is a BFN, then I am really, really sorry.  

This whole IF business is too flippin' hard.  Like all of you, I think I just want to feel like a normal person again - preferably with a baby, but even if it has to be without.

Got to go and tidy the whole house from top to bottom now  - mother-in-law visit imminent!!!  (And the only reason I'm up so early on a saturday)

Oh, and congrats to Tomsmummy too - that sounds as though it is brilliant news.  Hope that it is confirmed for you again today.  Good luck!!!


      to all the other lovely ladies too


rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning Jilly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all, not good morning because I'm still trying to work out what is good about being in work on a Saturday having been here all week   
Well one   is that we are about to order breakfast sandwiches so guess what Julie   ......................yep you've got it.......I'm up for a bit of sausage, don't make me a bad girl   
Jess - Good to hear you feeling a little better & fantastic news     about getting a funded IVF go. You deserve it, fingers crossed for Mr Frosty. Lovely to hear that you can talk to your DH openly & honestly   so many, mine included, don't seem to be able to   
And lots of    to those stupid bloody parents...........makes me really mad & no they have no idea how lucky they are.
Sarah - Happy   & then you'll be nice & relaxed as you start IVF.
Moomin -   for your scan & well done on getting through yesterday.
Petal -     Great news about your follies, well done you. Mega loads of     for ec Weds.
Rachel - Hope you've got that house ***** & span ready for MIL   visit.
Hope all you other lovelies have a great weekend.............off to do some work now after all it is why I came in   

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning Erica - enjoy your breakfast sausage - I'm just about to have a banana! Oooh err missus! 
If it makes you feel any better, I'm working today too - AND tomorrow.    Big deadline looming on Thursday. Only good thing is I might get a few days off after next week to make up! 

Jess - fantastic news you can have an NHS go as well as the frostie. Your story about the poor little kids made me  . It's tantamount to cruelty sending them back to school in that state - 

Holly - I loved what your niece said about the grumpy old man!  

KJ - enjoy your w/e. Sounds just what you need. Glad DH is so upbeat  Any letter yet? 

TomsMummy - keeping everything crossed for your test this morning. Great news.  

I guess Catwoman never got a chance to post before she went away. Really hoping the blood tests showed a +ve.  

Rachel - hope you get all your housework done before MIL arrives. Is she a  ?

Moomin - good luck for scan - bless your supervisor, lets hope you won't have that teddy in your room for long!   

Jillypops - are you working all weekend too?  You are an amazing lady!

********** - I meant to say congrats on your FSH result, looking good for IVF next month. 

Petal - well done on the follies!  

LoobyLu -            - thinking of you....

 to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Tomsmummy have replied on another thread but wanted to say congrats here too!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

tomsmummy congrats on the BFP thats fab news hun.

Well thanks for the goodluck wishes for moving, well what a day I had yesterday and I am not in my new house, as the person buying mine's money is not through   I was so stressed yesterday but have calmed down now, should be monday moving now stuck here with everything boxed, getting removals on monday and will claim them can be packing a van up again then unloading neighbours must thought we were  .  

Have a great weekend I am going for a  .

Love Katrina


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all!
Packing frantically for Norfolk, so just catching up and giving a quick update.
Tomsmummy - congrats, that's brilliant news! I'm sure the pee stick will be positive today      
Jilly - haven't had a chance to look back at the other threads much... what's going on? Who's bullying you? And how dare they bully lovely you?       
Erica - not had much of a chance to tell you how sorry I am about your cr*p week, as all my posts over the last couple of days have been a bit me, me, me   What a bummer, having to come into work today, and your sister going into labour, too... am with you in thought and spirit, though obviously not in person (bet if I was, you'd be sending me on a tea-run or getting me to do some filing!   )
Molly, Shazia, Caroline, KJ, Holly, Julie, Kelly, Fishy, Rachel, Looby        and everyone else, hello and thanks so much for all your good wishes.
Right: quick update. The hospital took a blood sample yesterday, and phoned me last night with the results. My HCG level is 10: not a negative, but a very, very low positive. The nurse told me not to get my hopes up, and from what I've read on the internet a very low level of HCG at this stage often means a very early miscarriage - but it CAN also lead to a viable pregnancy (rarely). I'm expecting the worst, and fully expecting that when my blood is retested on Monday (DH is taking it for me - he's a doctor - and we're posting it to the hospital. yeuuugh!) the HCG will be back down to 0. But at least I know now that something did try to hang on in there, and perhaps the results of my bloodwork will give the docs an idea of what went wrong and when it might have happened. My con is still telling me not to completely give up hope. Yesterday was day 15 after egg collection (10 days post-five-day transfer) and he reckons is still early days. We'll see. I'm not spotting pink blood as much today, so maybe that's a good sign... damn! There I go again, getting my bloody hopes up     
I'm leaving for Norfolk later today, so will post an update next Saturday. I have a feeling that I might need more than one blood test, so probably won't know anything definite until then anyway. 
Thank you all again for being so kind. I know I tend to post in fits and starts, and am naughty and disappear for days, but you all mean so much to me, and I've no idea how I'd cope without you all.
Lots of love,
C xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

poor you erika - having to work today  
maybe it'll cheer you up to hear that dh and i have only just got out of bed  lovely lie in...were late to bed after our trek to bexhill on sea - didnt realise how bloomin far it was! was v proud of my bro. didnt realise exactly how important the exhibition was, lots of famous artists showing their work, alongside humble lil bro!

katrina - what a nightmare, you deserve that drink...

catwoman, i'm still holding the candle for you hun  know its such a hard place to be in, you dont know which way to look. glad you are getting away for some relaxation and dont apologise for being me me me, we all need to be that sometimes 

no letter on the mat this morning  was really sure it was there - lay in bed for ages before i dared go and see 

gotta get diggin in the garden now....

kj x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn- have just lost my post. 
 

Hi everyone, i'm another one working today Erika, but at least that keeps me away from DH and his footy- what is it with men and balls??   

Catwoman- thinking of you, hang in there bud xxxxx

Keem- bet your garden looks fantastic, dig all that stress away. Infact mine needs doing if you have the time....   

Ooh, tommysmummy- let us know asap, we need some wonderful news  

Morning Jilly- where are you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Aaaaaaahhhhhh poor you    that's even worse than me having to work tomorrow too. Damn deadlines   Not much point saying have a great weekend as you will obviously be working very hard. Hope you get everything done & get some "you" time next week.
Katrinar - You really do deserve that   have a couple!! Hope Monday runs alot smoother.
Catwoman - Have a fab time in Norfolk & don't worry about catching up with me silly billy you have far more important things going on. Glad you've got some answers & still praying for that BFP      It's going to be a long old wait until you get in touch again but we will all be thinking of you, willing you that + result & sending you bucket loads of   
Kj -     for mentioning lie in!! At least my morning sausage was worth it.
Manda - Poor you........another one having to work   Anyway I must be a man because I love balls too   I'm a big footie fan so   to all of you that thought anything else.
Jilly -      

Erica.xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well it is still a bfp from me!!!! Woke at 3am to pee and thought it was morning so did test and was still pos.Laid awake for the rest of the night mind racing. Dh has stopped me doing another so will just have to keep my fingers crossed. Good luck and love to you all


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

thats for you tommysmummy!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone and happy saturday.   weather down here on the South Coast in fact it could almost be summer.

Might have to go for a walk along the beach later (only 10 min walk away!)

Well have been for a scan this morning and basting is booked in for Tuesday at 1pm, have got 2 really good sized follies and a couple of smaller ones ( which consultant does not think will come to much).  Have to have my ovitrelle tomorrow at 10pm.  I can not believe this is really happening, then I will be on that dreaded 2 week wait.  Have also just worked out that will be doing the test on the morning that I am going out for a meal with all the old people I worked with.  So could be celebrating or drowning my sorrows.

Will catch up with you later, enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Tomsmummy - YAY! YAY! YAY! -             

Sorry to hear that some of you are working. I'm not!   

Molly - Thank you so much for the book. It's had me in tears already. But good tears. 

Let me explain... I've already read the first 4 chapters and in all of them it mentions that *one of the effects of Oestrogen is that it can trigger auto immune diseases*........I have Auto immune Haemalytic Anaemia. (Which means that my body has created an antibody that destroys my red blood cells - resulting in severe lack of haemaglobin). So not anaemic with lack of iron - got lots of that, but destroying what little blood I make.) No known cause of why I got it. No cure. But can go away (amazingly) although I'm sill waiting! *One of the effects of progesterone is that it can "turn off auto immune diseases"* ie stop the body from producing the antibody.

I have always had a suspicion that my getting sick was to do with me coming off the pill 2 months before I was diagnosed 3.5 years ago. I've flagged this up to the doctors many many times. They just look at me blankly and think it's an interesting theory but have never agreed or looked into it further. So obviously, in the VERY slow process that is, TRYING TO GET PREGNANT, and only recently discovering that I don't have good progesterone levels - (and we've measured them a good few times now) it would make perfect sense that I should be taking a 'natural progesterone' supplement. Not just for pregnancy, but it could make me better!!!!!   

I'm going to read the entire book obviously to make sure I am as educated as possible, but I can't tell you - how grateful I am to you. There could be a real glimmer of hope here for me to beat at least one of the battles I'm fighting!

Meanwhile AF arrived in all her glory yesterday - oh yes, just when I was visiting my best friend in hospital who had just had her 2nd baby. Great day!

Over to friends tonight - she's 5 mths pg. Over to friends tomorrow and she's 7mths pg. T'RRIFIC!!!!!

Sorry for waffling and the whole me, me, me. You must all think me so totally self-absorbed. Sorry guys.

Sending you all oodles and oodles of .

Fishy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fishy - glad the book is unlocking a few mysteries, its an amazing read eh? i'm just re-reading mine deciding whether or not to keep using my nat prog cream or not, i'm not ttc anymore but wonder if its worth keeping on with it for other benefits....
 at doctors who cant see beyond the ends of their badly trained noses. get hunting for someone who will look at you holistically - gimme a shout if you want some help....

tomsmummy          well done to you!!

erika - very rude - morning sausage  couldve done with some of that myself but nasty AF is in the way. does anyway else find they become rampant when having AF, i'm always gagging for it but not entirely happy with the thought of actually doing it.....

moomin -   for basting Tues, its finally going to happen  have a lovely walk along the beach

kj x


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Keemjay
Hope you are ok sweetheart.

Changing subject completely, but did you get a puppy in the end?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ooh, Babyfish! Just read your post....how AMAZING that progesterone could help your blood disease too!
    

I'm SO glad that your suspicions have been confirmed and you now have some proof to show your doctor. Really hoping this can help you turn the corner on BOTH fronts. 

Oh, and  for all the pregnant friends - hopefully you'll be joining them sooner rather than later. 

KJ -  you rampant rabbit! I feel the same sometimes - maybe its the thought of forbidden fruit!  Seriously though, my acupuncturist advised no sex when bleeding as it interferes with blood flow & chi. Oh, and also, in Eastern cultures a woman is meant to take it easy while having AF as it depletes your energy & you need to conserve as much as possible. So you have a great excuse to get out of the digging/housework etc.... 

Tomsmummy - I think its safe to say now....
  Congratulations on   

Catwoman - praying your count starts rising - a relaxing break is just what you need, though it's awful being in limbo.      for you.

Katrina - what a NIGHTMARE of a move!  Loading a van once is bad enough - but TWICE!!! 

Congrats on scan Moomin - looking GOOD for Tuesday and you WILL be celebrating after the 2ww! 

Manda - are you still in Geordieland? Is DH a Newcastle United fan? I'm from up there and the whole toon changes on a Saturday when they're playing at home - I LOVE the atmosphere!  Hope working's not too miserable.....

 to Struthie. Hope  is not too bad....

Now, MUST get on, or I'll NEVER get home!

Love Molly


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Molly, no DH is a Darlington fan- the only one I think     and i'm a Sunderland fan- ssshhhhh dont tell though    . Do you still live up here??


Jilly- what you doing? Working hard I hope


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Uh oh Manda - you're not a MAKAM!!!  (Actually my Dad's a Sunderland supporter too & gets loads of stick!  )

I've never heard of a Darlington fan before. 

No I don't live up there any more, but will be visiting my Mam & Dad in a couple of weeks. How are your Devon plans? Is a move definitely on the cards?

 Jillytoomuchpops....


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

DH and I cant decide what to do- we've been back down and still love it, but I think we'll make the decision when we finish treatments. I think we need to concentrate on that so much, we can move anytime- but it will happen one day soon. Where do you live now??

Dh has just rang, Darlington are losing 1-0 suprise suprise, no  for me tonight    

Wheres that jilly? Jillyshops maybe


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

MOLLYW - *you are meant to be working*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
glad its not just me with the urge during AF....

fishy - we have our eye on a litter of collie/lab cross puppies belonging to my auntie - they are only 2 weeks old so we are going to visit them in a few weeks to see how they are coming along. if we want one we will prob have it by end of nov - getting rather excited now!!
kj x


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Off home now girlies,


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey peeps,

Catwoman hope you have a really relaxing time in Norfolk with dh, look after yourself hun. Everything crossed for a good result for you  

Erika and Molly sorry you are having to work this w/e     !!!

Huge congratulations to tomsmummy, what a result!!!!

Jess fab news about the nhs, but sincerely hoping you won't need it    

Jilly sweetheart never seem to be able to catch up with you anymore, miss our little chats   hope ur ok  

Katrinar good luck for Monday    

hey to Holly, Julie, Perky, Marsha, Sair, Manda, Petal, Bayfish and all you other gorgeous gals!!

Shazia xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi my lovelies!

Feeling much perkier today - been baking hot sunshine here all day!  Lovely!

Off to pub asap to eat & drink & be v merry!!!

DH has decided we can can raid his life savings (I only have life debts!!! ) to have another go at ivf but I only want to try again for 1 more year cos going ever so slightly mad!! 

Fishy - good news on the DIY doctor front - perhaps you could do my next ivf on the cheap for me?! 

Molly - ah you're a Geordie - that's why you're so bloody lovely!  Do you drink like a fish? All my mum's side of family are northerners (Cheshire - probably "midlands" to you! ) boy can they drink!
I'm sure that's probably a bit of a stereo type!

My best buddy had never been further north than Birmingham when we went to watch Man U v Ipswich (I am a life long Man U fan) - I took her & her hubby via Altrincham (v posh!) & she was amazed - she actually shouted out "Oh my god - they've got detached houses"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She thought it was all Coronation Streetish "Up north"!!!!!
Must just add - Man u won 9-0 & her hubby, my friend & my then other half all sulked off to their beds while I got absolutely hammered celebrating in the hotel bar with about 20 very loud irish men!!!! Great night!

Anyway must go cos DH is starving!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone - well done Tomsmummy & good luck to Catwoman - have PMd!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Gals,
Molly..
How you been hun ?? xx

Kelly.
My outfit might not fit as I'm a only 4ft 10in. Hee Hee. Fab news about bunnies, I'm glad someones got a BFP.

Julie, 
sorry to hear of your friends losing their baby like that. It's not easy..

Struthie..
How you doing?? xx

Moomin..
Good news about follies, hope scan goes well.

Caroline.
Hope your looking after yourself. Your in my thoughts.

Catwoman.
Hang in there hun, all the best. xx

Erika.
Ah hun, sounds like your having a tuff ol time of it. Good luck to your sis. Your allowed to feel strange about becoming an auntie, it's natural to feel like that. Sisters are funny things.

Keemjay.
Have a fab weekend.xx

Tomsmummy.
Well done you.. So glad it's your turn, xx

Jess, How you keeping. hope you sorted the silly cow out, fancy letting the 5 yr olds lose with all the ropes and bean bags.

Well I've not so good news my Mum's been taken into hospital, as she has been bleeding from back passage. Doc's dont know whats wrong yet as it will be monday til they can test. They think it has something to do with ulsers. I got the phone call from my dad, when we were at the wedding. As we could not do much we stayed for the meal then on our way home, we popped into see the ol Duch, (that's what I call her)  Going to take some stuff into her tomorrow with my Dad. Bless them both, Mum had a heartattck at the Gym a few years ago, ended up having triple heart bypass, then 2 years this Jan coming my (step) Dad was diagonosed with lukymia. Life is ****............... 
Sorry girls feeling a little low now....
Big love to all, hope your having a good weekend. Will catch up tomorrow to tell you all about the wedding...
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Goodmorning!  Fantastic day again - hope everyone has lovely outdoorsy things on.

Marsha - so sorry to hear about your Mother.  It must be really worrying and you've already been through so much with her and your step Dad too.  Hoping that it's nothing too scary   

Tomsmummy - wow girl - so thrilled for you   You must be sooo on  !  May you both have a happy and healthy nine months!

Catwoman - I was so pleased to hear there is still hope hunny!  I know I've missed you now but KJ and I are keeping that little vigil going for you with our candles of hope for it all to work out!  You're in my thoughts  

Jess - Absolutely brilliant that there is a big silver lining to that horrible grey cloud that visited this week.  That's worked out beautifully - who would have thought!!  Although you're not going to have to use it anyway cos that little frostie waiting on ice is your lucky    

I'm doing some digging myself and it looks like we might be entitled to two goes at ICSI in NZ when we return...  Got a little bit further to go with things but at least it may be possible....

I was astounded to read about those parents returning their poor little poppets back to school AND after school club    Sad isn't it how priorities get all mixed up in the quest for having it all...  at the end of the day it's all pretty pointless isn't it.  Hope you had a great night out  

Erica - poo that you had to spend all day at work.  If it's any consolation I spent yesterday morning doing personal finances - yawn!  Really  hope at least you're not there today and can enjoy the beautiful weather we all seem to have.  Will pm you soon 

Molly - ugh about your deadline too!  Funny isn't it that we all feel a bit jiggy around that time!  Weird the way hormones work... or bleeding well don't   I'm currently doing some further investigation into Macca root as it seems to have all sorts of beneficial qualities on libido and cm (sorry if TMI girls!).  I also know of someone recently who stopped taking the pill and her cycle was all over the place and took it to regulate her hormones.  Happily she was sorted in a couple of months.  Fishy - may be something else you could look at too...

On that note Babyfish - so pleased to hear you're feeling fired up with hope.  Isn't it disappointing when the professionals fail to take all the information in and look at the big picture.  My bug bear is that traditional medicine fails to look at you as a whole and Dr's specialise in a very small area and don't look into other contributing factors that are outside of their specialty.  Really hope you're onto something now and things change for the better in more than one way!!

Jilly - sounds life Friday was a VERY good night!  Poor head!  Hope today's Football goes well!

Hi Shazia - have your ironed your bullet proof vest for tomorrow    I shouldn't joke about it - cos it really does sound horrendous!

KJ - wow so cool about your brother's exhibition - he's a rising star!  Should we all be buying investment pieces??!  Sorry to hear no Jillplopping letter on the mat yesterday    Tomorrow...... 

Manda - great to have you back regularly!  

Struthie - hope 2ww is going ok    

Katrinar - hope you're getting things sorted and Monday is going to work out much better for you!!!

Moomin - not long now!!

Well better get going as we're off into the expo shortly.  DH has cold (man's I hasten to add) so he wasn't feeling up to it yesterday.  

xx's to everyone
H


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Marsha - sorry to hear your folks have been so poorly - gets things into perspective really.  Hope your mum is soon up & about.

Holly - hope you have been a dutiful nurse to your v sick DH!! Did you see in the paper that the Priory are treating people who are addicted to Ebay?!!! If you go missing for a few weeks we'll know where you are! 

Fab news about the NZ ICSI! WOW! 2 goes, that's great.

I still have no AF which is very annoying cos had BFN but will test again on Tues - not holding my breath cos nurse told me it is because of Cyclogest.  Am pretty sick of drugs at mo, am looking forward to a drug free month! 

Hi Jilly, hope footy was good!  It's lovely now DH has officially retired - he used to play semi pro & then for a pub team - we now get a lovely snuggly lie in together on a Sunday morning!  !!

Can't wait to hear Catwoman's news when she gets back from Norfolk - so hoping her tiny BFP is a HUGE BFP by then!


Well, back to work for me tomorrow - have actually missed it! Mind you, it does help to know I've only got to do a week then it's half-term!!! Phew!

Love to all!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning gals 

just off to work for the day, but wanted to pop in and say hi to all 
jess - hope you get some answers soon, its too frustrating hanging in the balance. glad you have a little planette waiting in the wings.....

good luck to VIL and Moosey for EC today - i know they post on the other thread now bit they're still IUI girls at heart so felt i should mention them here too!!

better fly
catch ya'll later 

kj x

oh ps. no post yet


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.
Hope you all had good weekends.  

Erika - hope you got all your work done and you're not too exhausted.
Julie - your gardening performance sounds like a nightmare!  But good on you for tackling it.
Holly - thanks so much for Ebay tips.  Very helpful - but very dangerous!   
Marsha - So sorry to hear about your mum. I do hope she gets better soon.
Molly - Hope you got all your work down.
Big hello's to Kelly, Jillypops, KJ, Petal, smcc, sair, jessp and anyone else I'm sure to have missed off. 

Sending love

Fish x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Happy Monday all of you! 

KJ - I worked REALLY hard at the w/e actually, got loads done and was only on FF for the shortest time.....honest!   Bet you've gone back to work for a rest after your hectic weekend. Hope it was fun! x  at the postie.

Jess - how annoying about the  playing games with you. Holding out a teeny bit of hope for you still though.... 

Holly - wow 2 possible ICSIs when you get back to NZ! Hoping you won't need them, but its good to know you might have the option.  Interesting about the Macca root. Will look into it too.... x

Babyfish - do NOT listen to Holly - you will be addicted before you know it!  Bet you've been reading all w/e. I'm so excited the book was useful - you have KJ to thank for that actually, as she recommended it to me many moons ago! 

MarshaMouse - sorry to hear about your Mum. What an awful worry for you all - hope you get some answers soon.   Let us know about the wedding!

Jilly - how's the hangover? Hope you're feeling better. 

Erica - did you get your work done? Any sausage this morning? 

********** - I laughed when I pictured your lawn - don't think you'll ever make it on Wisteria Avenue with the Desperate Housewives!   Hmmmm, you could always get a hunky gardener though!   

Manda - I live in Herefordshire now, its a beautiful part of the world. Don't blame you putting move on hold while having tx...plenty of time for relocating when you've got your bouncing baby! 

 to Shazia, Caroline, Struthie, Cathy, Starr, Moomin, KellyDallard, Petal, Katrina (probably too busy loading the lorry), Creaky, Tomsmummy and everyone I've missed.

LoobyLu      - go and do a test NOW!

VIL & Moosey - GOOD LUCK FOR EGG COLLECTION. Hope Grandad found his way home..... 

LoobyLou - special  for you. Hope you and Cherry are okay and your Dad is out of hospital now. x

AussieMeg -    to you three. Hope you're okay too.

  to Candy & Jacob, too!

 to you all,

Love Molly
x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hello Everybodies

Hope you are all OK. Just a real quickie to say Congratulations to Tomsmummy and   to Catwoman. Really hope this is it for you... 

love 
Jules
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovely ones!

Jess - back at school today!  No doubt those little ones will be relieved to have their lovely Mrs Spivey back again after fat smelly mean lady!!  I'm sure the Priory are doing a roaring trade with Ebay addicts - DH will have me committed in a blink if I let on to him    Shhh but I won some shoes for 99p yesterday brand new Manolo styled silver - just what I wanted to go with dress for sister's wedding - BARGAIN!!  I'm currently watching another item    I'll let you know how I get on!

Babyfish - it's brilliant isn't it when you get to the good stuff on Ebay but please don't tell your DH that I led you astray   Have you finished the book yet?

Goodluck Moosey and VIL - how exciting    

Erica - sending     to you for Con apptment!  Hope you make him see the sense of starting now  

KJ - hope you managed to get masses done in your garden.  Fantastic weekend for it   Work ok?

Molly - I'm going to email my GP friend in NZ and ask her about how you qualify for ICSI as I know there are 65 points to meet.  So we'll see....  The waiting list will be the clincher tho....  Hope you're feeling calmer about that deadline?  Time off still on the cards for later this week??  Are you able to come to the meet next month - please say yes!!

Julie - how's our angel?  Hilarious about your lawn story.  What a disaster!!  I'm sure Jillygreenthumbs can give you a few pointers about how to win Garden of the Year tho!!  Hope you'll get to W&G this week... we're aiming for Wednesday night ourselves but I'm sure it's going to clash with Lost...

Miss Jules - look at you 11 weeks already!!  How are you feeling??

The expo went well yesterday.  We made loads of good contacts and felt really good about things.  We came home and sent off to those who requested etc but we've decided that unless there are companies willing to recruit from here then we'll probably stay until next September... but you never know... that could change again too...  I was awake from 3am this morning with my head buzzing trying to work out which way would be the best way.  I don't think there is a best way really... whichever way we don't have anything to loose, so I guess time and fate will tell!

Yipee the sun is coming out at last!

xx's and happy Monday's one and all
H


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks to everyone who replied on the other thread about my blocked tube   I didnt want to post it on here and drag the good mood down,but I feel much better now,if not a little bit faulty  It was a bit of a shock as we thought thr reason we hadnt got pg yet was cos of dh's sperm,but now we have double trouble. My appointment is 3rd Nov so we will have to wait till then to find out exactly what the problem is.

I think I have already decided though to go straight to private tx as we will have more of a chance,we vivited our local private clinic yesterday and it was lovely so atleast we both like it and we are still sure we want to donate some eggs if they will let me.

So anyway thats enough about me!!

Holly-fab news on the 2 goes at ICSI if you decide to go to NZ  

Miss Jules-wow your gonna be giving birth soon at this rate   its gone so fast!!

Jilly-Good luck today with your appointment.

Julie-happy monday to you !!!!! how the devil are you??

Big hello's to molly,manda,babyfish,erica,shazia,kj and all the other lovlies  

Catch ya later

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Oh poop I have to change my cabbage patch thingy. That was based on my LMP date and its been put back now based on the scan. More like 9 and a half weeks. ooh-er....

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Mornin' all   
Julie - Morning sweetie. Thanks for pm, have sent one back   Can relate to grass story same thing happened to me but I think bald lawns are the in thing   Hope new temp is better than last one, well then again she can't be worse can she    
Holly - Mrs EBay addict   shoes sound fab & what a bargain!! Even better news is the 2 ICSI in NZ   fingers crossed for that. Glad you had a good time at expo yesterday & came away with lots of info. 
Tomsmummy - Glad the 2nd test was the same   Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond   Take care.
Moomin -     for basting tomorrow.
Fishy - My you've got alot on you plate hunny   thinking of you & overjoyed that you are finally finding some answers.
Kj - What a cute Godson, he is gorgeous   Hope that postie is on his way to yours right now   
Molly - How are you doing?    
Jillytoomuchpops -     love Mollys new name for you   you dirty stop out!! Wishing you bucket loads of   for today I'll be thinking of you & dying to hear your news   
Shazia -     naughty!
Mousey - Sorry to hear about your mom   & hope she gets better soon. Hope you had a fab time at the wedding & wore your lovely new outfit   
Jess - Sorry   is messing you about just what you don't need. Have a good week back at work I bet those little ones have really missed you   
MissJules - Great to hear from you & fab news that everything is going well. Keep us posted   
Kelly - Sorry to hear about blocked tube but great news that you have a plan of action & a new clinic that you are both happy with   
Well it's hello &   from me. I've got ½ day today. My hospital appt is 4.45pm so thanks to all of you for your good wishes &   thoughts. Only had 3 hours sleep last night so not feeling too with it today. Had to go to sisters in the middle of the night & was given the gift of a lovely new niece   at 7.00am this morning. 7lb 13oz & they are going to call her Milly. I don't need to explain to all of you the mixture of feelings I've got I'm sure you all understand. They have got to stay in overnight which is why I'm taking ½ days holiday. I'm going to go & have a cuddle before my appt.............maybe this is a good omen for today   Think I'll steal some   too.
Lots of love.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica-   thinking of you loads,these happy times for family can be so hard,hope your ok??and all the best for you appointment   

Miss Jules-so you have gone back in time then??  that means more shopping time  

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

to Jillypops for getting upset in the waiting room. Sounds like its all positive on the tx front though. Sorry it'll mean a bit of a wait, but wow that is quick to be seen for lap & dye (& ovarian drilling - sorry, don't know what that is either  ). I had to have my lap & dye privately as NHS waiting list was six months! Your c/s sounds sweet....glad he's so optimistic. 

Erica - good luck for your appt hun. Hope you can talk the  round and get going before Xmas... Hope those lovely pheramones do the trick, get lots of cuddles.... x

Kelly - bummer about the blocked tube, good job you pushed for an earlier appt. Private clinic sounds the way to go for you though as you are desperate to get going... 

Holly - RESULT on the shoes!  I have a feeling your plans are all going to fall into place... x

 Right.....NEED SOME HELP PLEASE! I know all of you are pet lovers.....

Just read a really SHOCKING story about LIVE dogs & cats being used as shark bait by fishermen on the island of Réunion in the Indian Ocean. The RSPCA have got a petition to the French government (the island's a French département) on their website at:
www.rspca.org.uk/sharkbait

Here's a quote off the website....

RSPCA International senior programme manager Paul Littlefair says: "This is one of the most disturbing practices that we've come across. The use of a live animal in this way, apparently involving the binding of its legs with wire and piercing of the muzzle with large hooks, is unjustifiably cruel.

"Given Réunion's status as a French overseas département, we strongly urge the French government to take immediate steps to enforce its animal protection legislation and end this inhumane practice. Members of the public should address their concerns to the French embassy to help bring this cruelty to an immediate halt."


Thanks - and sorry if it upsets anyone, but it is truly barbaric and must be stopped....
Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Molly- I feel sick having read that above.  It astounds me that people have no compassion for other living creatures and could do this...  

Jilly - your Con is lovely!  Sounds like you've got a good plan to be going on with.  The other's have answered about ovarian drilling but it's quite good to do a search on this site to get other member's comments - you know those who have been through it.  Really hope it's going to bring you everything you want this time my lovely and that pot of gold will be worth every little bit of tread you wore out on those trainers getting there  

Kelly - great to hear you're getting back to your chirpy self.  Hope you will move to your new clinic once you've had your appointment.  It's a hard old road you've been down and you've been more than patient with them.

Erica - lovely that you have a new niece.  Can't wait to hear what they have called her and of course most importantly how you got on today!!  

I have wasted the whole day looking at property in NZ on the net.  Now I'm aching in my neck and totally despondent to boot.   better go and do something productive before the rest of the night dissapears too  

xx's
H


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Molly have read about this somewhere else on here too but the link didn't work so thank you for bringing it up again, I have now been to the website and signed the petition. Would like to use these people as shark bait ans see how they like it ****ers!!!!

Erika good luck with cons appt, hope you get the answers you are looking for and can move on   

Ahhh Jilly poor you, really feel for you hun its so hard to keep putting things back, but at least you've got other things going on in the mean time which hopefully means you won't need your last iui     lovely.

No stabbing at work today   but horrible boring day, think novelty has worn off!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Jilly,  , bless you for crying. You sound as bad as me. If I drive past somebodys funeral I cry, and when there's the award ceremony at the Olympics- i'm to take away    , Glad your cons sounds so nice, you seem to be really positive xxxx 

Molly, i'm about to have a look, but I have to prepare myself. I cant stand cruely to animals, my friens Kate and I were reading an article in Animals International which told about Dog Spinning in Bulgaria. Local villagers string a dog over water and spin it, believing the more a dog urinates and excretes the more luck will come to the village. It all upsets me so much I can be physically sick. I will add to the petition asap. Thanks xxxx

Holly, don't get too down. Sending you a big  

Julie,  Kelly, Erika, Petal, Shazia and everyone else


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ERICKA - congratulations on your new niece, hope you get lots of cuddles

MOLLY W - Can't believe people can hurt animals, what have they done to hurt them?  It makes my blood boil.

JILLY - Glad you got on ok with your con, it is sounding positive.  Good luck with it.

HOLLY - sorry to hear you are feeling dispondant, are you looking to buy or rent in NZ?

MARSHA - Hope your parents are ok.

Well have had my first day at new job and I am now brain dead, have come home with a stonking headache, did get a result though as working full time, but this week will be doing 9.30-3.30 with half an hour for lunch, luxury or what.

Told them I had a hospital appointment tomorrow (didn't tell them what it was for) and have got the whole day off for my basting.  Looking forward to it but also very nervous.  

Did my own HCG jab last night and hurt like hell, it was horrible, lets hope I won't need to do another one in the future.

At least tomorrow afternoon I will be able to keep up with you lot, as you always chat loads in the day!!!!!!

Well must go and do something, if I can move without my head hurting too much!

Take care


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

evening gals, just in from work, was REALLY hoping the post would've bought something but there wasnt anything  this wait is totally doing my head in now. I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhh thats better now...........
jilly - sending you some jillysnogs  for your emotional day. 

Erika   for you too, its hard coping with new arrivals, have a good howl if you can. i sobbed and sobbed over our godson in Jan and it did me good, aswell as giving me a headache 

moomin - the hcg is always a painful b*gger of a jab 

i've gotta get on, dh is breathing down my neck to get some dinner going - oh its so nice to have him at home 

kj x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya girlies

Hope you are all ok and have survived Monday.

Moomin - Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.  What a hectic week for you, starting your new job as well.  Glad you enjoyed your first day.  Make sure you keep those legs in the air for the rest of the day!!!! 

Marsha - How is your Mum today?  Really hoping she is ok.

Jess - Well, how was your day back at work?  I bet your littlies were really pleased to see you.  Only four days to go til half term...yippee!!!

Katrina - Hope your move goes ok.  What a stressful time!

Holly - I'm another ebay addict, mind you haven't been too bad recently.  My fetish is for Radley handbags.  You do have to be careful on there tho don't you, cos things aren't always a bargain.  I lost out on a bid for a bag so thought I'd do some surfin' to find out its retail price and found it was quite a bit cheaper than the winning bid!!!  V glad I hadn't won it then!!!!!

JillyPOPS - (Won't be cheeky today!!) Hope you are feeling ok after your appointment.  These next couple of months will go really quickly with Xmas coming up, it'll be January before you know it.  It's amazing that you are getting all those tests done so quickly.

Kelly - Really sorry about your tube but good on you for being really positive and coming up with a plan for your next steps.  You'll be pleased to hear that DP and I went for our induction at GUM on Saturday   and we both went last night for an hour.  My program is just CV stuff at the mo and I had to put things on an easier level than the instructor said but at least I can build up to that!!!!!!  

Erica - I hope your appointment went well today.  Hope you had a lovely cuddle with your niece.

W


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Sarah-fab work at going to the GYM    keep up the good work  

Jilly-ah bless you,I wish I could give you a big hug,I am really sorry you cant make the meet  we will all have a drink for you  really hope your ok!!

Holly-love your new pick  v.pretty-I even managed to put a ticker on my profile  at last  

Moomin-loads of luck for your basting      

Catch you all tomorrow 

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

What a dur - pressed something before I had finished and send me post mid-word, hence the 'W' 

What I was about to say was that that I've got a bit of personal question to ask so I apologise now!!!!!!  What is the advice about   during the 2WW?  Not that it hugely matters cos DP thinks he's done his bit by then and can have time off!!!!!!!!

I've got Parents Evenings this week...oh the joys and cos I've got 35 children in my class I don't get any breaks between interviews so it's solid from 3.30 til about 7.30 (sometimes later, depending on how hard it is to get rid of some of them!!).  Roll on Friday!!!!

A big   to everyone I haven't mentioned and loads of   

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sarah-All clinics ahave different opinions on jiggy in the 2ww,personally I say go for it    

I forgot to mention I have got a doctors appointment tomorrow tea time to ask if he can help with drugs and tests for when we go private as I would like to be armed with all the info when we go for our first appointment.

Hope everyone is ok  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jilly

No I haven't, I will have to go and hunt her out, I thought she had hers last Tuesday?

Are  you feeling ok after your appointment?  That's good news that MIL will run the pub for you for the week, at least that is one worry off your mind.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Poo

Can't beleive actually online at the same time? Are you working? Glad you are feeling better after your day, always helps to have a good cry.
Have had pants day at work  

Hey Moomin good luck for tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Shazia - I am on count down now, anxious but also very excited.  Dreading the 2 week wait, will need everyone here to keep me sane.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Ahh Moomin don't worry about it you'll be just fine - is it your first go?
I found mine less uncomfortable than a smear test, here's hoping for a bfp for you sweetie


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OK hun catch you tomorrow, have a good time cleaning!!!! Jillysweeps!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Yeah re smear think it'll be fine now as not due to have any treatment and it won't affect the op. Enjoy!!!


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies,just a quick one from me to see how you all are,sorry still not be able to catch up with all that is going on.just wanted to say 

had my last scan today and it is egg collection for me on wednesday at 6.30 in the morning,have to bee there before 6 i think....oh my god....am abit worried now of going under .but we have to do these things don't we

anyway speak to you soon

luv petal bxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way, congrats tomsmummy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39704.new#new


----------

